

Source says SEOmoz raised $25M after long VC search - bond
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/16/seomoz-funding-search/

======
randfish
Hi - Rand here, CEO at Moz. This story's inaccurate in a few ways:

1) We have not raised any capital. I posted about seeking investment here -
[http://randfishkin.com/blog/113/inflection-points-bravery-
vs...](http://randfishkin.com/blog/113/inflection-points-bravery-vs-
foolishness) \- but no developments since. A funding of this size must be
filed publicly, so anyone can check and see that it's not been done.

2) We do not have 35 employees. We have ~45.

3) We have ~14,000 subscribers to PRO, not 1,000

Well, you get the idea. The reporter at VentureBeat published the piece before
talking to us (she called the office about 15mins prior to publication, but I
was on a plane).

